
Premature brain aging linked to cannabis, schizophrenia, alcohol - classichasclass
https://www.biospace.com/article/massive-study-reveals-secrets-about-the-aging-brain/
======
modells
Hmm... the big question relating to depression and/or childhood abuse is did
they check for hippocampal atrophy or dysfunction? I would suspect abused and
depressed people have trouble enjoying most dopaminergic rewards.

